# For you Texas guys.....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Is there an online site where you can list guns and other sportsman related stuff for sale? I use craigslist for some stuff but you cannot sell firearms there. Back in Missouri we had a site called RollaNet that was really popular among sportsmen. You could post any gun, or hunting gadget and have it sold there within a week and the listings were free.

Is there something similar here?

Thanks!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

here you go bud.

Texas Gun Trader. Classifieds - Rifles, Shotguns, Pistols, Revolvers, Ammunition


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

And here is an all Texas Gun forum
Texas Gun Talk


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you, sir! You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## jason.bunzel (Feb 19, 2010)

You could always use DirtCheap.com they advertise for free also


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a friend tell me that he sold his ammo on craigs list (for a really high price) and threw in the gun for free! I thought it was pretty clever of him , but I do not know if they still allow that.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris, here is a link to Thrifty Nickel Online. You can list anything you want online for free.
TNOL.com : The Nation's Online Listings


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The problem with Craigslist in Austin is all the do-gooders that flag any ammo or firearms within minutes. You get two flags and the system removes your ad automatically. You can advertise prostitutes and escorts, casual get togethers for the same sex but not an evil gun.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> The problem with Craigslist in Austin is all the do-gooders that flag any ammo or firearms within minutes. You get two flags and the system removes your ad automatically. You can advertise prostitutes and escorts, casual get togethers for the same sex but not an evil gun. (


Kind of a testament as to where our "civilization" is headed. Very sad.


----------

